# Triple-treat Tomato Appetizers



## luckytrim (Aug 18, 2007)

TRIPLE-TREAT TOMATO APPETIZERS 

8 large ripe tomatoes, 3 inches in diameter 
3/4 c. chickpea spread (recipe follows) 
3/4 c. black olive spread (recipe follows) 
3/4 c. pesto (store-bought or your recipe, or my recipe follows) 

2 c. ricotta cheese 
3 to 4 TBL extra-virgin olive oil (e.v.o.o.) 
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste 
Crusty bread, sliced 

Cut each tomato into three 1/2-inch slices, discarding the ends. 
Spread 8 of the slices with about a tablespoon of the chickpea spread. Dress 8 more slices with about a tablespoon of the black olive spread. Top the remaining slices with the pesto. 

Arrange slices alternately on a serving platter, garnish with a few fresh basil leaves if desired. 
Place the ricotta in a medium-sized bowl, drizzle with the olive oil and sprinkle with the black pepper. 
Serve the ricotta and bread alongside the tomato platter. 

CHICKPEA SPREAD 
1 (15 OZ) CAN Garbanzo beans (chickpeas), drained, rinsed and drained again 
1/4 c. Tahini (sesame seed paste) 
3 TBL warm water 
3 TBL e.v.o.o. 
Zest of 1 lemon 
Juice of 1 1/2 lemons 
2 tsp. finely minced garlic 
1 tsp. ground cumin 
Salt & pepper to taste 

Process all ingredients in a food processor until smooth. Store in refrigerator; keeps up to 2 weeks. 
Makes 2 cups 

BLACK OLIVE SPREAD 
1 c. pitted Kalamata or other black olives 
3 cloves garlic, peeled 
2 TBL e.v.o.o. 2 TBL. Fresh lemon juice 
2 TBL chopped fresh oregano leaves 
OR 
1/2 tsp. dried oregano 
2 TBL. Chopped flat-leaf parsley 

Combine all of the ingredients in a food processor and, pulsing the machine on and off, process until pureed, but retaining a bit of texture. Store refrigerated until ready to use, up to a week. 

Makes about 1 cup 



PESTO 

In a blender or food processor,combine 
1 cup lightly packed fresh basil leaves, 
1/2 (2 1/2oz.) grated parmesan cheese, 
1/4 cup olive oil; 
add 1 clove minced garlic, if desired. 
Whirl until basil is finely chopped. 
Use at once, or place in a small jar and top with a thin layer of olive oil to keep Pesto from darkening and refrigerate for up to a week. Freeze for longer storage.


----------



## Renee Attili (Aug 18, 2007)

Sounds great! I saved this one for future use. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks!!  I particularly like the Chickpea & Olive spreads, which can definitely be used in other applicaitons.


----------



## llvllagical_llkook (Aug 19, 2007)

Sounds amazing. The spreads also give me a few nice ideas. Copied and saved, thanks!


----------



## grumblebee (Aug 19, 2007)

mmm... sounds good. i'd probably add more garlic to the spreads though because i am a garlic fiend!!!

thanks.


----------

